# programming sound cards



## 22train (Mar 13, 2008)

I am confused about programming oem sound cards,ie Dallee,QSI,Zimo,etc. Do all of these systems require their own discrete interfaces or can I use my SPROG on a programming track for all??


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

You're right to be confused!


You can do some programming of some sound cards with a sprog. With QSI you can do a LOT, almost everything you can do with QSI's programmer. With ESU you can do some. with Phoenix very little. With Dallee I think none. I'm not sure about ZIMO or Massoth.

Phoenix, QSI, ZIMO, ESU all require you to buy their own interface if you want to rewrite the sound card--that is, if you want to change the card from a steam file, say, to a diesel, or from one diesel or steam sound to another. I do not believe you can change the sound file on a Dallee card


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One of the reasons for unique programmers for sound is that companies spend a lot of money on perfecting sound files. They usually use their own special format and programmer to keep their investment safe. 

(They also like the extra revenue from selling the programmer dongles, but apparently it's not the largest factor) 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I just want to clarify, you probably know this--with a Sprog you can program ALL of the non-sound cvs, and SOME of the sound cvs. The number/range of the sound CVs you can program with the sprog would vary from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## 22train (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks to all of you that responded. It is comforting to know that whatever the question, help is available.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Completely unrelated---we used to have a vanity plate for our car with your handle.  Welcome to MLS! 

Later, 

K


----------



## 22train (Mar 13, 2008)

I still have my Idaho plate with 22train. Also my internet id.


----------

